# Ati sb400 smbus



## benny999 (Nov 5, 2007)

hi im having trouble finding drivers for a ati sb400 smbus

Field	Value
Device Properties	
Driver Description	SM Bus Controller
Hardware ID	PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4372&SUBSYS_D0081631&REV_10
Location Information	PCI bus 0, device 20, function 0
PCI Device	ATI SB400 - SMBus Controller

Device Resources	
Port	0B00-0B0F

this is the info i got of everest

thanks for your help


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi benny999 and welcome to TSF !

Is this a laptop ? What's the brand and model of that computer ? Have you tried the manufacturer's website ? Have you installed all the latest critical updates on windows update ?

In everest, go to computer => summary and tell us of everything there is under motherboard, especially the name and the chipset.

Try these drivers :
http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=xp/integrated-xp


----------



## benny999 (Nov 5, 2007)

hello um thanks for the reply but i already have though drivers installed lol um heres the info you requested
Field	Value
Computer	
Computer Type	ACPI Uniprocessor PC
Operating System	Microsoft Windows XP Professional
OS Service Pack	[ TRIAL VERSION ]
Internet Explorer	6.0.2900.2180 (IE 6.0 SP2)
DirectX	4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name	KT-G
User Name	Katie
Logon Domain	[ TRIAL VERSION ]
Date / Time	2007-11-06 / 00:04

Motherboard	
CPU Type	AMD Athlon 64, 2000 MHz (10 x 200) 3200+
Motherboard Name	MSI MS-7168 (NEC OEM)
Motherboard Chipset	ATI Radeon Xpress 200/1100/1150, AMD Hammer
System Memory	[ TRIAL VERSION ]
BIOS Type	AMI (11/11/05)
Communication Port	Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port	Communications Port (COM2)
Communication Port	Printer Port (LPT1)

Display	
Video Adapter	ATI Radeon X300/X550/X1050 Series Secondary (256 MB)
Video Adapter	ATI Radeon X300/X550/X1050 Series (256 MB)
3D Accelerator	ATI Radeon X600 (RV370)
Monitor	Philips 107T4 [17" CRT] (BZ 530851)

Multimedia	
Audio Adapter	Realtek ALC655 @ ATI SB400 - AC'97 Audio Controller

Storage	
IDE Controller	Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
IDE Controller	Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
IDE Controller	Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Floppy Drive	Floppy disk drive
Disk Drive	ST3160021A (160 GB, 7200 RPM, Ultra-ATA/100)
Optical Drive	HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4165B (DVD+R9:4x, DVD-R9:4x, DVD+RW:16x/8x, DVD-RW:16x/6x, DVD-RAM:5x, DVD-ROM:16x, CD:40x/32x/48x DVD+RW/DVD-RW/DVD-RAM)
Optical Drive	HL-DT-ST RW/DVD GCC-4521B (DVD:16x, CD:52x/32x/52x DVD-ROM/CD-RW)
SMART Hard Disks Status	OK

Partitions	
C: (NTFS)	[ TRIAL VERSION ]
Total Size	[ TRIAL VERSION ]

Input	
Keyboard	Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse	Microsoft USB Wheel Mouse Optical

Network	
Primary IP Address	[ TRIAL VERSION ]
Primary MAC Address	00-13-D3-BF-A1-33
Network Adapter	Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC (10.1 [ TRIAL VERSION ])
Modem	Smart Link 56K Voice Modem

Peripherals	
Printer	Auto HP DeskJet 880C on JONNY
FireWire Controller	VIA VT6307 Fire IIM IEEE1394 Host Controller (PHY: VIA VT6307)
USB1 Controller	ATI SB400 - USB Controller
USB1 Controller	ATI SB400 - USB Controller
USB2 Controller	ATI SB400 - USB 2.0 Controller
USB Device	Microsoft USB Wheel Mouse Optical

DMI	
DMI BIOS Vendor	American Megatrends Inc.
DMI BIOS Version	080012
DMI System Manufacturer	NEC Computers International
DMI System Product	POWERMATE VL350
DMI System Version	ND130321978
DMI System Serial Number	[ TRIAL VERSION ]
DMI System UUID	[ TRIAL VERSION ]
DMI Motherboard Manufacturer	NEC COMPUTERS INTERNATIONAL
DMI Motherboard Product	MS-7168
DMI Motherboard Version	1.0
DMI Motherboard Serial Number	[ TRIAL VERSION ]
DMI Chassis Manufacturer	
DMI Chassis Version	B5S
DMI Chassis Serial Number	[ TRIAL VERSION ]
DMI Chassis Asset Tag	[ TRIAL VERSION ]
DMI Chassis Type	Desktop Case


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Please answer the following questions :


justpassingby said:


> What's the brand and model of that computer ? Have you tried the manufacturer's website ?


Is this a Packard Bell, Gateway, ... ? If so what's the exact model of this computer. Go to the manufacturer's website and you should find the drivers you need.

For instance, if this is a Packard Bell IMEDIA 8804 then the drivers are here :
http://support.packardbell.com/fr/item/index.php?pn=PB34212402&g=2000
(taken from the french support site)

Here are the drivers for the sound card (Realtek ACL-655 - Ati SB400) :
http://support.packardbell.com/fr/item/index.php?i=6961570100&ppn=PB34212402

If that didn't help then :


justpassingby said:


> Have you installed all the latest critical updates on windows update ?


Go to the device manager (start => run => devmgmt.msc), right-click the device for which the driver is not installed and click update driver.


----------



## benny999 (Nov 5, 2007)

hi i tried what you said to do but its a no go and it's nec brand vendor thanks for your help


----------

